# Starting a new project, joinery to allow for expansion.



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello all. I'm going to embark on another crazy project (to me at least, going to test myself once again.) I've been scouring the web looking for tv cabinets/stands i like and taking from each, I found one in particular i like and i had some questions.










Im going to make the side stand separate. My question is, i have 3" stock for the legs. I want to use solid wood for the side panels of the cabinet, what would i need to do to make sure there aren't any issues with expansion?

May seem hard to understand my question, the "aprons" so to speak on the sides, are the same stock for the legs. With a panel inset for the sides.

Also, would it even make sense to do all the panels out of solid wood? Only reason i consider it is finding decent plywood around here is hard. But i have access to numerous hardwoods.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

You're right, I don't really understand the question. I'd make them a frame and panel. They can be a raise panel or flat panel, but can certainly be solid wood. There is several different styles, so pick one and go.

I made these with plywood, but a solid panel would work the same, As these were solid, but the same construction,



Smitty did a great blog on making raised panels with a #78 Stanley but they can be made with the table saw, a router, or several other plane techniques.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Think of the sides of this cabinet as a cabinet door with no bottom frame section. The stock for the "frame" is 3" square. I want a panel inset into the frame to hide the side view of the cabinet. I was just worried about expansion. It seems to be to orient the grain running vertically as to not bow the legs outward upon expanding.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Did you ever get this figured out? The legs will attach to the bottom, not the sides, or perhaps I misunderstand the question.

Anyway, that is a very cool looking tv stand and I look forward to seeing your interpretation.


----------

